# How do you get to Kent Narrows pier



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

Directions to Kent Narrows pier from 495 please


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Are you talking about Kent Narrows pier or are you talking about the piers on Kent Island? Any way for the Narrows - *FROM BALTIMORE/WASHINGTON, D.C.:
Eastbound US Rt. 50-301, cross Chesapeake Bay Bridge. Continue East approx. 6 miles take exit 42, Kent Narrows. Turn right at stop sign, continue 1/8 mi. *


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

Thanks catman, directions to piers on Kent Island if they are different.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

At the Narrows, there really isn't a "fishing pier" but their are 3 different places to fish from shore. The only piers on Kent Island are Matapeake and Romancoke. It costs $10 to park and use the facilities. You pay the $10 and you can fish both places. Romancoke is a little bit nicer. Both are extremely crowded on weekends though.


----------

